# diy canopy/hood ?



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

so i was thinking of making a canopy/hood for my tank and was wondering what other people have done here. my basic concerns are if it's made out of wood and you have it resting on the rim of the tank, do you get a moisture problem in the lights and in the wood? would you use a marine sealant to coat the wood to prevent this? i was thinking of making this out of some plastic but i was a little worried if you could get warping from the heat of either the bulbs and ballasts. i'm still not sure if i would use t5ho or pcs from ahs. thanks.


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

Search for canopy in this forum you will find that people have used all sorts of material for canopies. I’ve used wood successfully, but yes it does need to be sealed with a weather resistant finish. I used Helmsman’s Spar Urethane as a finish. I’ve been real pleased with the results.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

If there's a good ventilation inside the canopy, you shouldn't have green mold forming up (because of humidity). Use a good paint (or wood stain). Also, use stainless/painted nails/screws, same for hinges.


----------

